# Yumi shooting technique through the ages.



## theDruid (Jun 18, 2015)

I've been reading up a lot on Japanese archery, but there are many confusing aspects which I have not found properly explained anywhere. Immediately, when one observes the elegant shooting of modern Kyudo, it becomes apparent that such a technique would be impossible to perform when wearing a bulky kabuto (which archers did wear as can be seen in many paintings). So what technique did they use in the ancient times when horse archery was king, and when did they switch to the behind-the-ear style?

One important figure I see pop up quite often is Heki Masatsugu, which revolutionized shooting technique for footman archers. I suspect that this was the switch I was looking for, but I can't be sure because there is scarce information regarding this man. And what headgear did these foot archers use? I found some old (pre-WW2) Kyujutsu footage on YT which shows armour-clad foot archers shooting in the modern way, and they're wearing eboshi caps. However, I was under the impression that these were traditionally worn by aristocrats during ceremonies.

Hope someone knows the answers. Also, this was my first post, so hello everyone .


----------



## Transk53 (Jun 19, 2015)

I don't, but welcome along anyway. @Chris Parker will probably be able to provide an answer.


----------



## theDruid (Jun 22, 2015)

Thank you for the welcome.

I made a little progress. In a Brazilian Kyudo site I read that in Kyujutsu they practice different shooting forms, which were used depending on the size of the kabuto's fukigaeshi (wing-like attachments which helped deflect sword blows). In this video you can see the Ittou form being used; much more western-like.


----------

